# Lüfter für Grafikkarte ersetzen



## TrinityBlade (23. Februar 2012)

*Lüfter für Grafikkarte ersetzen*

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe hier einen *hust* etwas älteren Rechner mit einer GeForce 8600 GTS von Xpertvision. Leider hat der Lüfter der Karte seit einiger Zeit (so vermute ich) einen Lagerschaden und verrichtet daher seinen Dienst nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß.
Kann man irgendwo einen für die Karte geeigneten Lüfter als Ersatzteil kaufen oder müsste ich den kompletten Kühler (Lüfter + Kühlkörper) bzw. gleich die ganze Karte austauschen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varulven (24. Februar 2012)

Könnte vielleicht etwas schwierig werden noch einen Lüfter zu finden der da drauf passt (etwas ungewöhnlich mit den 3 Bohrungen). Auf keinen Fall musst du den Kühlkörper tauschen. Ich würde es vielleicht mal bei ebay probieren.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2012)

Das ist schon eine PCIe-Karte, oder? Also, ich würde da einen kleinen Gehäuselüfter kaufen und den dann einfach irgendwie so fixieren, dass er die Luft der Karte wegbringen kann. Wie groß ist der Lüfter ungefähr? zB ein 50mm-Lüfter: Hier mal 50mm-Lüfter 

Theoretisch könntest Du auch einen 120mm nehmen, der dann viel leiser wäre, aber der würde vlt. Probleme mit der Lüfertsteuerung der Karte bekommen - den müsstest Du dann halt am Netzteil oder Mainboard anschließen. Die Karte sollte da nicht "meckern", denn so eine Karte würde sich ja auch passiv kühlen lassen mit einem passenden Kühler.

So ein Kühler wäre auch die billigste Alternative, aber die kostet dann auch schon ihre 20€: Arctic Cooling Accelero S1 Rev.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland und da kriegst Du schon fast eine PCIe Karte neu, die schon besser ist. Gebraucht sowieso.


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Februar 2012)

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe so weit. 

Ja, es ist eine PCIe-Karte.
Der Durchmesser des Lüfters beträgt ~67 mm.

Ich habe mich mal auf ebay umgesehen: Könnte dieser Lüfter passen? Der ist, so weit ich das auf dem Bild erkennen kann, auch mit 3 Schrauben befestigt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2012)

könnte schon passen, aber da steht auch "random sending" usw., und ein moderner  etwas größerer würde die gleiche Luft leiser wegbringen ^^


----------



## Zocker15xD (25. Februar 2012)

Sowas würde im Prinzip auch schon reichen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ARCTIC COOLING Accelero L2 Pro


----------



## svd (25. Februar 2012)

Ach, bloß einen *älteren* Rechner zu haben ist nichts, wofür man sich schämen muss. Nicht jeder Mensch setzt neue Hardware an die Spitze seiner Prioritätenliste.

Du möchtest aber nicht zehn Euro für einen Lüfter ausgeben, oder?

Ich habe hier, noch immer, eine "GeForce 8800GTS 320" herumliegen, die einfach keine Sau mehr haben möchte. 

Sie stammt aus zweiter Hand, habe sie selbst gebraucht erstanden. Der Kühler kam damals abmontiert (wassergekühlt?).
Habe die Wärmeleitpads durch Höherwertige ausgetauscht, die GPU mit AS5 behandelt.

Die Karte ist ein gutes Stückle flotter als die 8600 GTS (ca. 190%, je nach Auflösung), war damals vergleichbar mit der GeForce 7950GX2 (dual GPU Karte) und ATIs HD3850 AGP. 
Hat mich auf einem 17 Zöller (1280x1024) auf "high" durch Crysis 1 getragen (beim Endkampf auf dem Carrier war ihr aber doch zuviel los). Schafft, mit Einschränkungen hie und da,,sicher auch 1680x1050, darüber wird allerdings der kleine VRAM schnell zur Bremse.

Außerdem braucht die Karte natürlich weitaus mehr Strom unter Last als die 8600GTS, war damals mit einem 420W No-Name Netzteil kein Problem.

Nun, wenn dein Netzteil gut genug ist, du Interesse hast, für eine Unkostenpauschale von 10€ schicke ich dir die Karte gerne zu.
Mit im Paket wäre natürlich die OVP, die veraltete Treiber CD, ein nie benutztes Kabel, eine Adapter für 6-pin PCIe auf 2x Molex (hab ich damals gebraucht). Was fehlt ist der VGA auf DVI Adapter, der noch in Verwendung ist. Kann auf Wunsch natürlich beigelegt werden, kostet aber auch nicht die Welt. 

Anbei noch ein Foto. Das abgebildete Model ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten. Ist auber auch zu gruselig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrinityBlade (25. Februar 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Sowas würde im Prinzip auch schon reichen:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ARCTIC COOLING Accelero L2 Pro


An sich keine schlechte Idee, aber dafür müsste ich den Kühlkörper auch noch abmontieren. Ich habe das gerade mal probiert: Selbst nach dem Lösen der Schrauben auf der Unterseite der Karte rührt sich das Ding kein Stück. Mache ich da irgendwas falsch?



svd schrieb:


> Ach, bloß einen *älteren* Rechner zu haben ist nichts, wofür man sich schämen muss. Nicht jeder Mensch setzt neue Hardware an die Spitze seiner Prioritätenliste.


Es ist aber schon ein wenig peinlich, wenn man sich in einem Forum für PC-Spiele herumtreibt und außer Indie-Games und ollen Kamellen alles auf der Konsole spielen muss. 



> Ich habe hier, noch immer, eine "GeForce 8800GTS 320" herumliegen, die einfach keine Sau mehr haben möchte.
> 
> Sie stammt aus zweiter Hand, habe sie selbst gebraucht erstanden. Der Kühler kam damals abmontiert (wassergekühlt?).
> Habe die Wärmeleitpads durch Höherwertige ausgetauscht, die GPU mit AS5 behandelt.
> ...


Das ist ein sehr verlockendes Angebot von dir und mein Netzteil sollte das eigentlich packen (500W No-Name). Aber kannst du mir sagen, ob es sich bei der 8800 GTS 320 um eine PCIe-2.0-Karte handelt? Das wird nämlich von meinem Board mangels BIOS-Update nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Februar 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> An sich keine schlechte Idee, aber dafür müsste ich den Kühlkörper auch noch abmontieren. Ich habe das gerade mal probiert: Selbst nach dem Lösen der Schrauben auf der Unterseite der Karte rührt sich das Ding kein Stück. Mache ich da irgendwas falsch?


 versuch es nochmal, nachdem die Karfte kurz im PC war - es kann sein, dass die Paste so alt und hart ist, dass die erst etwas warm werden muss, damit der Kühler abgeht.

Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle aber einfach mal probieren, dass Du einen  normalen Gehäuselüfter dort fixierst oder in der Nähe montierst und es mal testest, ob das klappt. Wenn ja, dann kannst Du einfach einen neuen Gehäuselüfter kaufen.


----------



## svd (25. Februar 2012)

Mein voriges Mainboard war ein zickiges Hybridboard von ASRock (4CoreDual-SATA2 Rev 1.0).
Das hat sich auch mit vielen Grafikkarten gebissen, deshalb musste ich speziell eine Grafikkarte mit Gen1 BIOS suchen.
Ansonsten hätte ich natürlich lieber eine G92, anstatt eine G80 Karte, gehabt. 

Naja, Garantie kann ich dir natürlich keine geben. Aber wenn die Karte nicht geht, verkauf sie einfach für 20€.
Obgleich nur DX10, ist sie noch immer leistungsfähiger als eine GT 2xx, <GT440, <GT530. Für jemanden, der nicht so sehr
auf den Leistungshunger von Grafikkarten schaut und genügend Platz und Lüfter im Gehäuse hat, ist sie bestimmt noch ein prima PhysX Beschleuniger (96 Stream Prozessoren, 320-bit Memory Bus)...

edit: Habe gerade gelesen, dass PCIe 2.0 bei den GeForce 8er Karten erst mit der G92 GPU eingeführt worden ist. Die 8800GTX 320 ist demnach eine PCIe 1.0 Karte.


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. März 2012)

Update:


Herbboy schrieb:


> versuch es nochmal, nachdem die Karfte kurz im PC war - es kann sein, dass die Paste so alt und hart ist, dass die erst etwas warm werden muss, damit der Kühler abgeht.


Danke für den Tipp. Nach einer halben Stunde auf der Heizung ging der Kühler problemlos ab.  Ich habe allerdings jetzt die 8800 GTS von svd verbaut.

Aber kaum ist ein Problem gelöst, tritt schon das nächste auf:

Zuerst lief mit der neuen Grafikkarte alles bestens. Funktionierte tadellos. Als ich dann aber mal ein Spiel gestartet habe um sicherzugehen, dass die GPU nicht überhitzt, ist mir nach einer halben Stunde das Netzteil abgeraucht (500W No-Name, wie bereits gesagt). Ich weiß nicht, ob es mit der neuen GraKa generell überlastet war oder ob auch das Alter und/oder die Staubbelastung ihren Teil beigetragen haben - Fakt ist: Ich brauche ein neues Netzteil. Könnt ihr mir da bitte was empfehlen? Muss weder besonders leistungsstark noch leise sein, hauptsache die Kiste läuft wieder. CPU ist ein Core2Duo E6750 @2,66GHz.


----------



## Lukecheater (9. März 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Update:
> 
> Danke für den Tipp. Nach einer halben Stunde auf der Heizung ging der Kühler problemlos ab.  Ich habe allerdings jetzt die 8800 GTS von svd verbaut.
> 
> ...


 
Welches Budget steht zur Verfügung?


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Ich denke, 350-400W werden für einen Core 2 Duo locker reichen. DSann haste auch noch viel Reservem.
Kommt natürlich auf dein Budget an, was ich dir empfehlen kann. Am liebsten wäre mir natürlich sowas...
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax Pro82+ 385W
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seasonic S12II-380 Bronze, 380 Watt

...aber die her sind auch noch in Ordnung, wenn dein Budget begrenzt ist:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 350 Watt
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cougar A 400 Watt


----------



## TrinityBlade (9. März 2012)

Hm, was will ich ausgeben, schwierig... Die Sache ist die, ich werde den Rechner noch etwa ein halbes Jahr nutzen, dann werde ich ihn wahrscheinlich an meine Schwester weitergeben, weshalb ich das NT nicht in einem zukünftigen System verbauen kann. Aufrüsten werde ich den Rechner aller Voraussicht nach auch nicht mehr. Muss also wirklich kein all zu hochwertiges NT sein.

Danke aber schonmal für die Links @Zocker15xD. Werde mir mal die beiden Cougar näher ansehen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. März 2012)

Wenn deine Schwester den PC bekommt, muss er ja, denke ich, auch noch ne Weile halten.^^
Aber die Cougar sind schon gut genug. So eins reicht dir vollkommen aus. Ob 350 oder 400W, das ist jetzt die Frage. Wie viel der E6750+8800 GTS verbraucht, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## svd (9. März 2012)

Auweia. Na, ich hoffe auch nicht, dass es nur an der Grafikkarte gelegen hat. (Obwohl der Zusammenhang naheliegend ist. )
Sonst bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gewissen.


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. März 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Wenn deine Schwester den PC bekommt, muss er ja, denke ich, auch noch ne Weile halten.^^
> Aber die Cougar sind schon gut genug. So eins reicht dir vollkommen aus. Ob 350 oder 400W, das ist jetzt die Frage. Wie viel der E6750+8800 GTS verbraucht, weiß ich nicht.


Habe mich jetzt für das 400W-Modell entschieden. Sicher ist sicher. 



svd schrieb:


> Auweia. Na, ich hoffe auch nicht, dass es nur an der Grafikkarte gelegen hat. (Obwohl der Zusammenhang naheliegend ist. )
> Sonst bekomme ich ein schlechtes Gewissen.


Ach was, mach dir keine Gedanken deswegen. Das alte NT hatte bestimmt schon 8000-10000 Betriebsstunden runter. Ich bin erstaunt, dass es überhaupt so lang gehalten hat.


----------

